# Where are you placing your bimmerfest.com stickers?



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

I'm sprucing up the car for bimmerfest next week, and I'm trying to figure out where to place the sticker. I wish the sticker were reversed so I could put it on the inside of a window....

--gary


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

I put the sticker on a piece of transparency film which is attached to the inside of the rear side window (didn't want it permanent).


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Hey, How do we get BF stickers?


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Go to http://www.e46fanatics.com, go to the store and select e46fanatics as the manufacturer. You'll see the entry for the stickers (they're free).


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

On my laptop.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

On my helmet! I got 2 BF stickers and 2 E46Fanatics stickers on mine!

--Andrew


----------



## delphini (Nov 8, 2005)

any pics ?????


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Way to revive a 4 1/2 year old thread! LOL!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

This thread is soooooo old...but we have tons of bimmerfest.com stickers that I want to get in our members hands so I can't miss the opportunity to plug the stickers 

Get the details on getting your stickers here -
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155448

:thumbup:

Tim


----------



## Captngeetch (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

On top of my desk


----------



## midnight (Jan 23, 2007)

hey

can these stickers be removed easily?

just want it on good lol

by the way...im new here...just wanna say hi


----------



## midnight (Jan 23, 2007)

hey, can these stickers be removed easily?

just want it on good lol

by the way...im new here...just want to say hi


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

On my girlfriend's lower back, I'll post pics later!


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah, use it as a target!:jack:


----------



## 1995_e36M3Blue (May 12, 2006)

pps-325xit said:


> Go to http://www.e46fanatics.com, go to the store and select e46fanatics as the manufacturer. You'll see the entry for the stickers (they're free).


ummm... how do i find this "store"?


----------



## Andrew.P (Aug 4, 2009)

I have no Idea, I checked myself


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL, this thread started in 2002 and died twice! Even Frankenstein only came back once.


----------



## tebassnco (Aug 22, 2014)

*graandpa always said...*

:thumbup:


Dave 330i said:


> On top of my desk


grandpa always said i wasnt completely wothless, i could always be used as a bad exsample!!:rofl:


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Dang. When did they close the poll? 2003? I missed it.

Apparently, this thread can be resurrected more than 3 times...



Captngeetch said:


>


This is where I have it too.


----------

